# Catalytic Converter warning light just came on - Can I still drive?



## r2d2 (11 Feb 2008)

Hi All,

Just drove the kids to their babysitting job and a warning light came on. It turns out to be the Catalytic Converter - The manual says I should "Drive slowly to my VW Dealer" - Anyone out there know if this is something I need to get sorted first thing tomorrow or can I drive it for a couple of days before I have it checked? The car just passed it's NCT last week so the emissions side of things should have been fine!

(Car is a '03 VW Golf GTi by the way)

Thanks,

r2d2


----------



## maison (11 Feb 2008)

Ah no get it sorted IMMEDIATELY. Its a pricey job and is likely to leave ya on the road if you drive it on. 
Any chance you drive a ford focus? Theyre a disaster for it!


----------



## Simeon (11 Feb 2008)

It's not the end of the world ........ no need to make the garage your biggest priority. You may lose a bit of power and a little more juice. If it has just passed the test I doubt that the porcelain is damaged. But do not interfere with it as it is against the law! Have it looked at over the weekend.


----------



## jayo20 (11 Feb 2008)

yeah no hurry, get it sorted as soon as you can but at worst all thats going too happen is you will burn a bit more fuel


----------

